# HELP!! Power Door Lock and Security Module problems.



## kaushen79 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 2002 SE-R and have installed a Pro-Start CT-3300 car starter a few months ago. Everything was fine and worked perfectly.

Yesterday my car wouldn't start (it was -22 in Toronto), so I had to get my car towed to the shop. They changed the oil and spark plugs and she started up with no problem. But when I left the shop, my power door locks stopped working. I tried using the key fob, it didn't work, i then tried from inside the car, and it didn't work either. The trunk release works from inside the car, and from the car-starter key fob, but not from the original Nissan key fobs. Also, it disabled my alarm...

I have checked all the fuses and everything seems ok, I took it back to the garage, and they say that they didn't touch anything, so it should be fine. I don't know what to do, and I don't want to pay someone to poke around.

Any thoughts or recommendations please?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hmmm maybe its somethin that has to do with the cold weather...(very cooold)....maybe a wire or 2 froze up....i hope you get it fixed!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check all your connections. that's where the problem is.


----------

